# Moving to Heraklion:Music in english and spanish for kids



## eleni_isis (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello! After many years working and living abroad, Argentina, UK, New Zealand and UAE on January I'm moving to Greece, Heraklion, were my parents live from many years now. For me though it's a totally new beginning as you can imagine. I worked as a music teacher especially with kids of preschool age so I was thinking to stay in contact with the laguages I was talking these years, english and spanish, and also keep a contact with exat's communities, giving private music lessons at those languages (mainly singing songs and basic music knowledge). Do you think it could work?


----------

